# Korolia 2 for $26.99 @ Big Al's Miss



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

Seems like a decent sale.... 

Right infront of the cashier, in a metal basket, is about 6 Korolia 2 powerheads for 26.99


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Also online: http://www.bigalsonline.ca/StoreCat...ph?&query=Koralia&queryType=0&hits=12&offset=


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

I wonder if the other BA sell them for the same price other than the online


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

these have been on sale for awhile, they are the discontinued models (non-wavemaker friendly)


----------

